# Spring Training



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, it is nice to think that spring is coming. Lily is much better for agility outside. She doesn't like being in a noisy crating area. We have beautiful places to have our outdoor trials on Long Island. Of course I trudged out to my car in slushy snow about 2" deep last night, so we aren't quite there yet. Your pup looks like he is having a great time.

Here's my happy girl enjoying an outside trial last fall.

For getting pictures in make sure the files are small enough to upload. The one below is from a professional photographer but is a low res web ready file.


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I create websites as a side business, so I know how to optimize images, but I can't figure out how to embed/code/link them into these messages. I am very new to forums, I have always avoided using them in the past including the beginning BB that were hosted on university servers, and used email groups back to the prodigy days. However, recently the forums cover subjects I am interested in and can't find this kind of interesting content in email groups. I know I really should take the time to look up the help files and figure this out. Now I got to quit reading and layout some nested courses for rally match I am judging this weekend. Will get back later.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Scroll down to the additional options box underneath the reply to thread box. You will see a box called Attach Files. Click on the Manage Attachments button and you will be able to upload files.


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! Will give it a try next time. I was hoping to get some photos from yesterday, had my boy entered in Rally Advanced and Beginner Novice at a match but ended up judging Rally excellent & advanced, and BN too, plus all the working/herding/sporting puppy groups too, so my boy didn't get to compete. But I did get him out on the courses when I was walking through them for layout. The best part is Tig didn't have to sit in his crate all day, he was held, walked, played, sniffed and was with friends and strangers all day. Everyone said he was the perfect gentleman! I was proud of him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Part of training does have to be the experience of the atmosphere at matches and trials. I have seen many dogs go to pieces when they are at trials because they never have practice at being in their crate or being in a line waiting to get into the agility ring. I work on those things in addition to the routines of obedience, rally run thrus and agility run thrus. I am glad to hear that you got useful out of ring work for Tigger, even if yo didn't do what you originally planned. I look forward to seeing pictures from you.


----------

